# best/favorite crankbait?



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

who makes the best crankbait?what's everyone's favorite to toss out there when you need to catch one or you'll be skunked?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

my personal favorite to toss out when i need a fish and who makes the best crankbaits is anything in rapalas' dt series.i've always done really well with them.not just for bass but for other species as well.


----------



## RON MCFADDEN (May 2, 2008)

Bomber fire tiger long a's in differnt sizes depending on depths !


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

if i had to pull one bait it would be a lure jensen speed trap in the bleeding shiner color that little puppy has saved the day more than once


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine would be a Bomber Fat A in any of the color patterns that are mostly white.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Rebel humpback, Rap DT9's, Subwalk, swim n image, bomber a's


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Strike King Series 3 in sexy shad has been my go to.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Norman DLN, DD-14, and DD-22's are my favorites for bass. Also, don't over look the original hot n tot if you're looking to avoid a skunk.


----------



## wildohio22 (Dec 22, 2008)

y'all are gonna think im nuts, and its not really a deep diving crankbait...but the Storm Subwart has worked some magic for me on a skunked spree and pulled through


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

old faded rebel deep wee r in tenn shad color


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Bomber Fat Free Shad in the Citrus Shad color. I've taken a lot of smallies out of Sandusky Bay on that, especially out along the breakwall heading out to the lake.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Without a doubt, the Rapala Shad Rap SR-5 in traditional silver/black. It has saved my day more than I can count! Best bird dog lure I've used.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

a bomber fat a in baby bass that runs about 2-4 ft and a excalibur? fat free fry in a white with a green or purple / and pearl back in about 6-8 ft


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i like strike kings' series 1 & 3 as well in the gizzard shad color pattern.just picked up some of the new "sexy sunfish" crankbaits as well.i do like bombers cranks as well.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Strike King series 4 or 4s sexy shad is hard to beat IMO.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i love bomber fat A's in firetiger and tenn shad


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i also am an advocate for using either a shad pattern or bluegill pattern on the lakes around my area.i don't use some of the gaudy lookin' colors i've seen some guys throwin'.them two color patterns is the main course for the bucketmouths here.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Wolfhook120 said:


> Without a doubt, the Rapala Shad Rap SR-5 in traditional silver/black. It has saved my day more than I can count! Best bird dog lure I've used.


Clear water - Same as Wolfhook120 along with a Rattle Trap if it's weedy
Stained water - Bomber 6A (Tennesse Shad or Bream)
Muddy water - Bomber 6A (Firetiger)


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Lipless cranks: Strike King 1/2 oz Redeye Shad in Sexy Shad color; Spro Aruku shad a close second

Divers: Bomber Flat A; close second is Rapala DT series with the coffin lip

All of the Bomber lures are pretty good...Model A's, Fat Free Shad...all good.


----------



## astro96 (Mar 23, 2009)

I would have to say a small Jitter Bug in frog color. If they are hitting top water I have alot of fun with this bait. The Shad Rap would be my second favorite.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

this is a pretty interesting thread. bombers are pretty good lures, but as you see in this thread everyone is throwing them and rapalas dts and shad raps, although i have them and use them also. on high pressure lakes like we fish in cols., i like to try to throw something made by local tackle makers, just because it might give something different for the fish to look at.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

BassCrazy said:


> Clear water - Same as Wolfhook120 along with a Rattle Trap if it's weedy
> Stained water - Bomber 6A (Tennesse Shad or Bream)
> Muddy water - Bomber 6A (Firetiger)


Amen Wolfhook....definitely THE go to lure for fish !
I use them in ponds, lakes, and rivers, in many different states and Canada.
Best fish was a 47" northern pike in Ontario and the front trebble was torn off from a previous monster pike.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

rapala dt series, just had a guy custom paint 5 of them the sexy shad color, their pretty awesome looking.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i still favor bill lewis rattletraps if that's what i plan on throwin'


----------



## RhodeGuideService (Feb 5, 2007)

C-Flash and D-Baits are two of the best crankbaits made. I have caught more fish on these two crankbaits than any others. Both are a bit pricey, but well worth it. I think the Nesty Bait (C-Flash) is around $25 and the D-Bait is $16. IMO nothing works like a hand-carved balsa wood bait. 

Jared


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Lipless cranks in silver/blue 1/2oz.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I buy the Rapala Shad Rap SR-5 by the shelf full! Ya just never know when those bass are gonna want to start on a shad bite. Come to think of it, so will Pike, Muskie, Saugeye, Walleye, you know, all those "other" fish that sport teeth and cut line


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

ohbassman said:


> rapala dt series, just had a guy custom paint 5 of them the sexy shad color, their pretty awesome looking.


A local guy? If you don't mind me asking..


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I cant beleive no one mentioned the manns 1-.
When bass are 3ft or less its hard to beat. Usually the gaudier the color the better.

And the manns waker is quickly rising up my list of best lures period when the water is warm enough for them to hit topwater. For a month after the spawn last year it was the closest thing to a bass magnet that I have ever seen.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

young-gun21 said:


> A local guy? If you don't mind me asking..


not at all, he's from down south...he's on another site. if you want a pic i could post it or pm you.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll second that, Big Joshy. In a pond Mann's Baby 1's are a really effective lure... either chrome or orangishbrown. Can either crank them or crank and stop on the surface. I will say though that I've had the hooks fail me by bending a couple times when a lunker got on.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

the manns will get some nasty strikes,so i'll agree with that one as well.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

I'm partial to Poes'. Deep crankin 400 or rc1 shallow.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd have to say Bandits are the best all around crankbait for the money. I like a handfull of differnt other ones, but the Bandits are tough baits and they catch fish.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

my favorite crankbait since ive been about 10 yrs old has always been the Rapala Shad Rap SR-5 Foil and Black Color.

I also use the Bill Norman Tiny N Shallow Running crankbaits in Natural colors !!! These little Boogers catch tons of keeper sized basss !!!


----------

